

Show HN: Cointrol – Bitcoin trading bot written in Python - jkbr
https://github.com/jkbrzt/cointrol

======
AustinScript
Looks Nice. Do you find yourself trading bitcoin often?

I am unfamiliar with the bitcoin bot atmosphere but I am guessing it isn't a
stretch to assume that other bots exist, what made you decide to write your
own?

~~~
jkbr
I built this bot during the winter of 2013/14\. Back then I remember being
able to find open source bots only for cross-exchange arbitrage. What I needed
was something simple and purely for speculation (plus for Bitstamp). Nowadays
the bot scene might be very different, and also BTC price is much more stable.

------
fnordfnordfnord
Any plans to implement other exchanges?

~~~
jkbr
Not at the moment.

------
hamiltonians
How would you even begin to code such an ambitious undertaking? How do you
start? Is there a library that does most of the work?

~~~
jkbr
Cointrol is built for Bitstamp exchange and leverages their REST API [1], so
the blockchain-related heavy lifting is done on their end. Besides that,
Cointrol relies on a bunch of frameworks (Tornado, Django, Django REST
Framework) for DB persistence, HTTP, REST, WebSockets, and such.

[1] [https://www.bitstamp.net/api/](https://www.bitstamp.net/api/)

